# New Member: Noisy cat+no sleep+depression= :`(



## Dionnew9 (Jun 9, 2011)

My new member post hasn't gone up just yet, but I wanted to share my problem.

I have one cat, Earl Gray, who is sweet and funny. He also has started acting out.

Over the past year, I've had a dream job implode and after a series of panic decisions, I've ended up in a geographic location I dislike, doing unfulfilling work and enduring a cost of living that is crushing. Every day is a struggle, but I'm pushing to change my perspective, as I know nothing has happened that can't be reversed, so long as I don't give up hope.

Sadly, my cat isn't helping. He has started getting the midnight crazies at 6 a.m. regular; he also has started knocking down phones, electronics, my glasses and especially anything spillable. I keep starting the day out by screaming on my cat.

Starting the day in a place of heightened stress and anger is not what I want.

He also has stopped covering his poops, which have taken on an extra pungent smell. 

Our relationship is suffering: I am tired and angry that he keeps knocking down things I can't afford to replace, and worn out from constantly dumping kitty craps that are so foul smelling you simply can NOT keep them in the house.

What can I do? (this is a cat who will bang against the door if you shut him out, so that's not an option) Is there a cat safe sleeping pill? Could finding a way to calm him down emotionally help?

I worry he is depressed too. I sometimes sing him a little song that we are going to leave here and have a pretty home again. I know it's silly but I sing it for both of us.


----------



## Furball (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

Your cat is stressed. He's recognised a change in you and its unsettled him. Unfortunately i know there isn't much you feel you can do to change your situation but you must understand, your cat knows the happier you and misses that. When your life and job went a bit pear shaped, so did your cats normal world and loving owner. I suspect he's probably quite stressed out now especially if you live by yourself with just the cat as your its carer and provider. Your cat wants to feel secure etc.

I think you need to try and relax a bit and spend some time with your cat. I know thats not easy when you're busy and things but you must find time to reassure your cat. Shouting at your cat will only make him feel worse. You need to reassure your cat that you still love him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I adopted the twins, I had to put away anything I didn't want broken. They're cats, they don't know any better - any more than a toddler would. I know it's annoying, but even when they do break something, it's usually *my* fault. (Although prying open cupboards with child-proof locks, climbing in and then pushing out a glass vase because it was too crowded - that was a little over the top.)

Have you tried products like Feliway or calming chews?


----------



## GershieBlue (Jun 10, 2011)

I think you need the kill em with love idea. My cat will leave us alone when he's happy but when he knows it's meal time or he just wants some cuddles, he bangs at the bedroom door. 

It took us a long time to curb the scratching/ banging on the door. We tried putting up tin foil (he thought it was a game and played) we tried a water bottle to squirt him (ineffective) finally - I know-how much he hates the vacuum cleaner. I set it up outside the door and had the plug in my room. Anytime he scratched, the vacuum would turn on. He hates it and so after one night he leaves the door alone. 

Now, he wakes up and moves to nap at the door in the morning as soon as he hears movement (or perhaps lack of snoring!) he scratches as if to say "uummm... Excuse me? You seem to have forgotten my breakfast."


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I would try playing with him an extra lot to get out his energy before bedtime. Do you have a special room/part of the house you could keep him in at night? My cat gets hyper in the mornings sometimes, so I either put him in the garage (which is cat proofed though) or if its too hot in there, I leave him in my bedroom and sleep elsewhere in the house. xD


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

The stress is getting to you, a 6 am wake up call isn't too bad from a kitty... Is this the time you used to get up for your ex dream job?  If so, he just wants things to get back to the old schedule. Give him the old schedule. Get up and take the time to give him playtime and cuddletime. Give yourself the old schedule back too - even tho things look & feel like cr*** right now. I hear you about job implosion there are a few of us on the forum dealing with unemployment and/or health issues. You do go thru stages similar to grief and in someways it is - it is a loss. Are you still getting out of the apt? Are you doing the same things for play time with Earl Gray and giving him his cuddles? Pack away the stuff you think may be targets for being broken and stash in the closet - you want to move anyway. Redecorate with freebie crafts and innovative style that is throwaway & doesn't matter if EG tatters it up, which removes that stress.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't add anything to what's already been said - just wanted to say that I hope things get better for both of you. HUGS


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Jan Rebecca said:


> I can't add anything to what's already been said - just wanted to say that I hope things get better for both of you. HUGS


Same here. 

Sure hopes this can be solved.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You are stressed. your cat is stressed and you need a good night's sleep.

In the Animal Planet series on cats with behavior issues, they placed a motion-activated canister against the bedroom door. The cat would get a blast of air when it got too close. Solved that problem.


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

He's probably feeling how you're feeling, they can sense things with us and they pick up on it. Have you tried not screaming in the morning and just calmly sitting with him and cuddling? 

Hope it gets better *hugs*


----------



## melpote (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello. I can so relate to this. When I moved away, I brought my Weiland with me. He never meowed a day in his life. Weird. My grandma thought his meow was broken. Well.....when I would be gone all day working, at this time Weiland was about 8, he would start meowing behind my door when he heard my roomies home! He was lonely! 

I realized that I just needed to spend more time with him. The changes in my lifestyle was affecting him alot and he needed me to comfort him. He doesn't know any better.... :thumb


----------

